# A Display of White House Vinegar Collection



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

Wanted to share some pictures of my White House Vinegar Collection I have dug and got from other places. There are some rare ones like the frosted green Ballerina with lid and a nice wood crate also. []


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

apples


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

Ballerina


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

White House cans


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

Jugs


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

Canning and refreg


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

Light house and micky mouse


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

Wood crate.... nice []


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

more Bal


----------



## madman (Mar 31, 2008)

hey man great collection , i love white house bottles, hey ive found these lids, are they supposed to fit in the inside or over the outside of the lip, also those hienz looking vinegars, what do they say on the bottom? can i see a close up of your lids not the inserts  very interested mike


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
 Those lids are for the White House apple jelly jars.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey GACDIG
           Have to say Iam very  impressed with  how well your vinegar   jars, jugs and bottles display .Very nice very nice .Thanks for sharing some are quit beautiful. 
  bill


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 1, 2008)

hi glen,  that is one nice collection of white house.  i have a small collection compared to yours.  i really like the light house one.  my husband got me the green ballerina bottle at the balt. bottle show.  i have some of the jelly jars, but no luck with digging the lids.   good luck with your collection.   rhona


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, 
 I appreciate youâ€™ll interest in the collection. At one time White House was big around here but as everything else it has drop off a little. I just keep them now and enjoy looking at the many different types there were in the 1920.[]


----------



## #1twin (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice White House collection. I have a few of the jelly jars and a clear "onion bottle" from my diggings to date. Unfortunately I kocked a little chip off the onion bottle when my shovel found it[] I have one flat lid with a picture of a building and White House written on it. 
 Thanks for sharing the pictures. Nice displaying also.  Marvin


----------



## glass man (Apr 9, 2008)

A few years ago ,like you said,white house stuff was going for unreal prices,my brother in laws' nephew was paying $400 for the smallest apple.He has four complete sets of all the different sizes of apples.Have you ever seen the painted apple ?I would love to have one ,but don't know if it was just an advertizing peice or what. I saw it in the white house guide I had and gave it to my brother in law,so I don't remember what was said about it. GREAT COLLECTION!


----------



## madman (Apr 9, 2008)

hey glass man i saw a painted apple in an antique mall  the paint was old and flaking off  so they must have sold em to the public  not positive on that... mike


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 9, 2008)

Glenn, 

       You should be very proud of the nice collection you have put together.You have them displayed very well.I am envious of collectors like you that can stay focused on one type of bottle. I am a much better at gathering than I am at displaying.My stuff is always a mess.Thanks again for sharing and keep showing us more.If I come across any White House stuff you will be the first to know.Doug


----------



## jughed (Apr 17, 2008)

GACDIG, thanks for the pics

 Since I know very little about them, i have a few questions about a White House jug that i have, maybe you can help.
 Every WH jug that i have seen (except this one) has one slanted handle by the spout. My uneducated guess says that this is an early jug. True??
 It has "PAT. APPL'D FOR" embossed on the bottom, and is 9 1/2" tall.
 Age?? Value??
 thanks for any help.


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2008)

yo jughead, prob earlier version,  heres a pix of my white house collection, notice the handles on the apples there different, mine do not read pat applied for mike


----------

